# Pumpkin Sculpting Tutorial at www.fugu.com/pumpkin



## FuguViewer

Online Pumpkin Sculpting Techniques with Terri Hardin

Interactive training on pumpkin sculpting featuring Terri is now available on FUGU.com. She covers how to choose the right pumpkin, how to set up and how to make sure you're properly prepared to begin your sculpting project. You will feel comfortable and confident as you learn to sculpt thanks to Terri's starter tips and detailed techniques. The tutorial features video lessons, interactive slides, moderated forums (ask the expert), and polls.

The first show is free, while each of the others are $10; you can watch/participate as many times as you like. Right now FUGU is featuring a special whereby the entire series can be purchased for just $18. 

You can access the tutorials at fugu.com/pumpkin - just in time for Halloween!


----------

